# nice work from a local air compressor company



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I give an a for effort


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Now I'm impressed. 
I've never seen this before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it but I bet Borgi would whip out his code book and start hunting.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just noticed the round to blade fuse adaptors they used.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It would have looked much better if it was installed centered in the space.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Now that you've teased us -- tell us the rest of the story. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It would have looked much better if it was installed centered in the space.


I would have rolled the fuses so the size was seen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I would have rolled the fuses so the size was seen.


Another 'OCD' man like myself, if only we could get the rest onboard!


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like it but* I bet Borgi would whip out his code book and start hunting*.


:laughing: 

Actually, I am interested in what you all have to say. :thumbsup:

I don't have a NEC book. 

As "telsa" has already asked, is there a story to be told here?

Borgi


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

No real story behind this one.

All I know is we had a local company in to install a refergeriated air dryer. They said they would handle the electric. We lost power to it on my shift I opened the disconnect and saw this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Borgi said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Actually, I am interested in what you all have to say. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Just jabbing you buddy about the 60 amp disconnect thread.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Is the center leg a fused neutral or that white tape shouldn't be there?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Is the center leg a fused neutral or that white tape shouldn't be there?


That's called using what's at hand nd saving a trip to the truck.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's called using what's at hand nd saving a trip to the truck.


I've been to the truck 3 times on this job and honestly I have swamp ass.....this tape right here is just as fine. Done.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I've been to the truck 3 times on this job and honestly I have swamp ass.....this tape right here is just as fine. Done.


There is than one reason for the way things go down.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I've been to the truck 3 times on this job and honestly I have swamp ass.....this tape right here is just as fine. Done.


Cornstarch works wonders! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yea I have a plethora of tricks for that actually.... plus for anything that is important, I just go to the truck another 3 times lol. Sometimes I grab a cracker with cheese or a swig of coffee to reward my millionth trip.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

zac said:


> Cornstarch works wonders!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



That's what you call making gravy!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> That's what you call making gravy!!


Ewwww, that's just nasty.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ewwww, that's just nasty.


Cleveland!


----------

